# A Little Ol Man



## wasabi (Mar 29, 2005)

A little old man shuffled slowly into an ice cream parlor  and  pulled himself slowly, painfully, up onto a stool.
After catching his breath  he ordered a banana split.  The waitress asked kindly,  "Crushed nuts?"  " No," he replied sadly, "Arthritis."


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

heheheheheh!  Good one!


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

For Real!  I can see that happening now!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Wasabi!!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 29, 2005)

That one is sooooooooooooooo cool!


----------



## middie (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## norgeskog (Mar 30, 2005)

wasabi, I imagine guys will not particularly enjoy this joke.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

Norge, I believe that most guys would appreciate that joke. They definitely wouldn't enjoy it, tho!


----------

